# Found a very nice two tone P229 in the case has a tag says 'factory refrub' what does



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

That mean..? Looks like a leo gun carried a lot shot little at the front edge of the frame has two little tiny holster wear marks and mag well has one,but the gun is super clean.Even looks like someone did a ramp job on the frame and barrel.Comes with a .357 Sig barrel.Its a .40.Wants 600.0 for it.It has the DAK trigger.Feels like it has the short reset but im new to SIgs and could be wrong.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re:*

If its a DAK it does not have the short reset. Sig has a section on thief wesbsite describing their Certified Pre Owned guns. Will try to find it...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re:*

http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/certified-pre-owned-sig-sauer.aspx

Also, regarding the DAK and short reset:


> Can the Short Reset Trigger System (SRT) be installed in my gun? Can I buy the parts?
> 
> The SRT will install in any DA/SA Classic Series Pistol (P220, P225, P226, P228, P229, and P239). The gun must be sent in to the factory for this service to ensure proper function. See our Custom Shop Services for details


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

So because it has that DAk trigger it couldnt have the srt..okay im fine with that.What do you think of the price..?


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link,and yep its in a red box.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re:*



stlbob said:


> So because it has that DAk trigger it couldnt have the srt..okay im fine with that.What do you think of the price..?


Seems reasonable given extra barrel and a CPO vs unknown used, has night sights or standard?


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

nite sights with a 12' date on them.SS slide ,alloy frame


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

stlbob said:


> nite sights with a 12' date on them.SS slide ,alloy frame


Buy it.


----------

